# Forum General General Discussion  I am going to a school in dnepropetrovsk

## Sir Krist

I am going to a school in Dnepropetrovsk. anything I should be aware when going there? all of my old friends I expect to hear you opinions. wiki didn't have much to say. I wanted your personal opinions.

----------


## shadow1

Good luck.  Have a wonderful time.  Say hello to my good friend Yushinko.
Don't drink the water.  Drink bottled water.  I got very sick from drinking tap water.  
Watch those cab drivers.  They will rip you off.  Take the Marshutki buses - they are very cheap and convenient (but crowded).

----------


## Sir Krist

what is the economy like is it expensive to live there?the thing that is getting me is that I've studied Russian and Ukrainian seems to have 2 letters different.but over all to me it seems the same or very very close. any thank you for your replies.

----------


## DDT

Are you going there to teach or to study?

----------


## Sir Krist

to study there is no way I can teach a language yet.  ::

----------


## DDT

You could teach English if you are a native speaker.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Don't drink the water.  Drink bottled water.  I got very sick from drinking tap water.  
> Watch those cab drivers.  They will rip you off.  Take the Marshrutka buses - they are very cheap and convenient (but crowded).

 Don't drink water straight out of the tap, but if you boil it, you won't get sick.  It may not taste good, but a cheap brita filter will take care of that. 
Drinking nothing but bottled could get expensive. 
If you ask the locals what numbers to call for a taxi, they will tell you which ones to use.  They will also give you a clue what it should cost, then you can let the cabbie know that you know he's asking too much -- I've never had a problem with cabbies ripping me off.  In my experience, they rarely try, unless you look wealthy and ignorant, I guess. 
Marshrutkas can be confusing at first because you probably don't know the route it will take, and you have to tell the driver to stop.  Once you get your feet under you, though, they are definitely the best transportation option. 
Where are you going to be studying and how long?

----------


## Basil77

> I've studied Russian and Ukrainian seems to have 2 letters different.but over all to me it seems the same or very very close. any thank you for your replies.

 You'll have no use for Ukrainian there (unlike in Lvov, for example), Dnepropetrovsk is a Russian-speaking city.

----------


## TATY

Well it's not the most beautiful city in the world, it is very industrial. That whole part of Ukraine is a very industrial area. 
If you have a chance, go to the Crimea, as it's not far from Dniepropetrovsk.

----------


## Lampada

> ...
> If you have a chance, go to the Crimea, as it's not far from Dniepropetrovsk.

 +1

----------


## Wowik

> 2 letters different.

 Three or even four! 
Є, I, Ї, and optional Ґ - only in Ukranian 
Э, Ы, Ъ and Ё - only in Russian

----------


## Sir Krist

from what I have asked my friends. they say: dont drink water, you can only eat with certian people, dont eat fruit thanks to Chernobyl,90% of the poeple have taburcolosis, and you have a good chance of getting it- theres no cure.the people are really humble and kind.what is the currency like there should I buy clothes here or there cause they re built for the weather there? tell me please how should I prepare to go. I speak decentally enough to be able to read the posts and get the idea on this forum. 
any help is much appreciated.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> from what I have asked my friends. they say: dont drink water, you can only eat with certian people, dont eat fruit thanks to Chernobyl,90% of the poeple have taburcolosis, and you have a good chance of getting it- theres no cure.the people are really humble and kind.what is the currency like there should I buy clothes here or there cause they re built for the weather there? tell me please how should I prepare to go. I speak decentally enough to be able to read the posts and get the idea on this forum. 
> any help is much appreciated.

 *dont drink water* - don't panic. I've lived all my life here and nobody I know have ever get ill drinking tap water (we always boil it though). So don't be afraid. But bottled and the spring water (it can be easily bought) definetely tastes better. The choice is youth.  *dont eat fruit thanks to Chernobyl* - ridiculous. Most likely you'll find imported (Turkish, ex-Soviet republics, etc.), local or Crimean fruits. No chance you'll sprout a tail or something eating them.  *90% of the poeple have taburcolosis* - again, highly exaggerated. There is oficially declared epidemic of tuberculosis in Ukraine, but it's not quite as dramatic, as your friends tales.
In Dnepropetrovsk only about 2,6% of population have tuberculosis. About 75% of them are convicts, alcoholics and homeless people. Unlesst you're going to hang around with them you're not in imminent danger. Just wash your hands and do other ordinary things.  *theres no cure* -  LOL. You probably confused it with Ebola virus. Tuberculosis is treatable, it takes from a few months to a few years, depending on the form and on how long the disease was neglected by the sick person.  *you can only eat with certian people* - elaborate, please. I have no idea what you're talking about.  *what is the currency like there*  - US dollars will do fine. You'll be able easily exchange them to local currency ("grivnas") at any moment (approximately 5 Grivnas = 1$)

----------


## Rtyom

> from what I have asked my friends. they say: dont drink water, you can only eat with certian people, dont eat fruit thanks to Chernobyl,90% of the poeple have taburcolosis, and you have a good chance of getting it- theres no cure.the people are really humble and kind.what is the currency like there should I buy clothes here or there cause they re built for the weather there? tell me please how should I prepare to go. I speak decentally enough to be able to read the posts and get the idea on this forum. 
> any help is much appreciated.

 It feels like you're going to hell and not to Dnepropetrovsk, pal.  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

I'm on Rtyom and gromozeka's side completely. Even though I've never been to Ukraine, not to mention Dnepropetrovsk, I'm rather certain that the chance of getting ill or something while in Ukraine is almost the same as anywhere in Europe. There are hundred thousands of people in Dnepropetrovsk and they all live somehow. If you have never been to any Russian or Ukrainian city/town before, you might experience "a culture shock", that's what TATY was saying about. The typical industrial style of many post-Soviet towns is probably quite different to what you may expect of an industrial city in the West. But all that doesn't mean that there's a high risk of getting ill because of reputedly bad tap water.

----------


## paulb

> I'm on Rtyom and gromozeka's side completely. Even though I've never been to Ukraine, not to mention Dnepropetrovsk, I'm rather certain that the chance of getting ill or something while in Ukraine is almost the same as anywhere in Europe. There are hundred thousands of people in Dnepropetrovsk and they all live somehow. If you have never been to any Russian or Ukrainian city/town before, you might experience "a culture shock", that's what TATY was saying about. The typical industrial style of many post-Soviet towns is probably quite different to what you may expect of an industrial city in the West. But all that doesn't mean that there's a high risk of getting ill because of reputedly bad tap water.

 No, I know plenty of people who have gotten sick from Ukrainian water, including me. The "badness" of the tap water is not a matter of opinion or debate, unless you can cite some study for me that shows that tap water in Ukraine is safe. 
Other than that, I'm sure Sir Krist will have a great time there. Ukraine is a wonderful place in a number of ways. I'm hoping to move to L'viv myself at some point.

----------


## Ramil

> unless you can cite some study for me that shows that tap water in Ukraine is safe.

 I woudln't believe anything on that matter  ::  
Not only that - each geographic location or area has its own peculiarities concerning the kinds of microorganisms, bacteria and viruses habiting that area, organic acids and other things that affect our metabolism. When we are "at home", i.e. the area we've been living in during the most of our life, we have the immunity against the most spread biological and chemical agents in the area, but when we move somewhere, the orgnism needs time to get accustomed to the new environment so there're bound to be some unhealthy effects. The exact chemical compound of the tap water differs from locality to locality, and sometimes some agent that is used for cleaning the natural water causes allergy.
Since water is the main ingdinient of almost any meal  anything we eat or drink in the new place may be potentially dangerous. 
I know many cases when perfectly normal food for the locals was causing some bad effects on stranges. And of course, I experience similar effects on myself when I go somewhere far enough.  ::

----------


## paulb

from an article I found: 
Currently, 25% of water supply facilities and lines
have reached their expiry date; 22% of supply systems are in a
state of emergency, with 35% worn out and inadequate; half of
the pumping units have depleted their resources, with 40% of
them requiring immediate replacement; 26% of sewerage nets
and 7% of pumping plants are worn-out; moreover, 46% of
pumping plants are to be fully replaced. As a result of this,
45% of the population is consuming water that does not comply with state standards. 
from http://www.tni.org/books/waterukraine.pdf

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Relative dangers: 
Culture shock -- High.
 No question, but you will get used to it. 
Tap water (unboiled) -- High.
 It won't kill you, but you could get "Shevchenko's Revenge" pretty bad. 
Tap water (boiled) -- None.
  I'm telling you, boil it and put it through a Brita (sold there everywhere) and you won't know you aren't drinking bottled. 
Chernobyl -- Very low.
  Not even worth worrying about unless you live close by.    
I lived in Ukraine for 4 years, I know of what I speak.   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by paulb   unless you can cite some study for me that shows that tap water in Ukraine is safe.   I woudln't believe anything on that matter  
> Not only that - each geographic location or area has its own peculiarities concerning the kinds of microorganisms, bacteria and viruses habiting that area, organic acids and other things that affect our metabolism. When we are "at home", i.e. the area we've been living in during the most of our life, we have the immunity against the most spread biological and chemical agents in the area, but when we move somewhere, the orgnism needs time to get accustomed to the new environment so there're bound to be some unhealthy effects. The exact chemical compound of the tap water differs from locality to locality, and sometimes some agent that is used for cleaning the natural water causes allergy.
> Since water is the main ingdinient of almost any meal  anything we eat or drink in the new place may be potentially dangerous. 
> I know many cases when perfectly normal food for the locals was causing some bad effects on stranges. And of course, I experience similar effects on myself when I go somewhere far enough.

 Just wonder: are you a microbiologist?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by paulb   unless you can cite some study for me that shows that tap water in Ukraine is safe.   I woudln't believe anything on that matter  
> Not only that - each geographic location or area has its own peculiarities concerning the kinds of microorganisms, bacteria and viruses habiting that area, organic acids and other things that affect our metabolism. When we are "at home", i.e. the area we've been living in during the most of our life, we have the immunity against the most spread biological and chemical agents in the area, but when we move somewhere, the orgnism needs time to get accustomed to the new environment so there're bound to be some unhealthy effects. The exact chemical compound of the tap water differs from locality to locality, and sometimes some agent that is used for cleaning the natural water causes allergy.
> Since water is the main ingdinient of almost any meal  anything we eat or drink in the new place may be potentially dangerous. 
> I know many cases when perfectly normal food for the locals was causing some bad effects on stranges. And of course, I experience similar effects on myself when I go somewhere far enough.    Just wonder: are you a microbiologist?

 Silly questions topic is not here.

----------


## DDT

Well, I think that everyone is different when it comes to drinking water in other countries. 
I, for one, have never given thought about the water I have drunk when in even the most remote countries.  And, I have never been sick from any water in any country, including Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, Mexico, Argentina. I always drink from the same water as the locals, no boiling or anything! Not sick yet!

----------


## Ramil

> Well, I think that everyone is different when it comes to drinking water in other countries. 
> I, for one, have never given thought about the water I have drunk when in even the most remote countries.  And, I have never been sick from any water in any country, including Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, Mexico, Argentina. I always drink from the same water as the locals, no boiling or anything! Not sick yet!

 Sheer luck  ::

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by DDT  Well, I think that everyone is different when it comes to drinking water in other countries. 
> I, for one, have never given thought about the water I have drunk when in even the most remote countries.  And, I have never been sick from any water in any country, including Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, Mexico, Argentina. I always drink from the same water as the locals, no boiling or anything! Not sick yet!   Sheer luck

 No, I think it is because of the water I drank when a child. I was raised on rainwater collected from the rain falling on the roof of my house.  It was collected into a large tank at the side of my house. And also I drank from every creek and stream in the woods.

----------


## Rtyom

Oh. That explains everything!

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by DDT  Well, I think that everyone is different when it comes to drinking water in other countries. 
> I, for one, have never given thought about the water I have drunk when in even the most remote countries.  And, I have never been sick from any water in any country, including Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, Mexico, Argentina. I always drink from the same water as the locals, no boiling or anything! Not sick yet!   Sheer luck    No, I think it is because of the water I drank when a child. I was raised on rainwater collected from the rain falling on the roof of my house.  It was collected into a large tank at the side of my house. *And also I drank from every creek and stream in the woods*.

 What about puddles in the streets when you were drunk?  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  I'm on Rtyom and gromozeka's side completely. Even though I've never been to Ukraine, not to mention Dnepropetrovsk, I'm rather certain that the chance of getting ill or something while in Ukraine is almost the same as anywhere in Europe. There are hundred thousands of people in Dnepropetrovsk and they all live somehow. If you have never been to any Russian or Ukrainian city/town before, you might experience "a culture shock", that's what TATY was saying about. The typical industrial style of many post-Soviet towns is probably quite different to what you may expect of an industrial city in the West. But all that doesn't mean that there's a high risk of getting ill because of reputedly bad tap water.   No, I know plenty of people who have gotten sick from Ukrainian water, including me. The "badness" of the tap water is not a matter of opinion or debate, unless you can cite some study for me that shows that tap water in Ukraine is safe. 
> Other than that, I'm sure Sir Krist will have a great time there. Ukraine is a wonderful place in a number of ways. I'm hoping to move to L'viv myself at some point.

 Since you have proof that Ukrainian tap water is really bad and may cause sickness, it seems very hard to me to get into a debate over this matter with you. The only thing that comes to my head with regard to bad tap water is that you're used to super-quality tap water that you get in the US. But it's only a matter of days before your organism makes the necessary inner adjustments so you can drink Ukrainian water without getting sick.  
I hope you don't have any problems when you eventually move to L'viv.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Actually it depends on what *paulb*  calls "sick". I doubt he got dysentery or anything remotely serious (though if you drink *unboliled* tap water it's possible, albeit very rare). 
I suppose (and I hope  :: ) it was a short period of upset stomach, which could be a result of combined factors (tap water, unwonted food, unwashed fruits, etc.)

----------


## Ramil

WASH ANY FRUITS AND VEGETABLES!!! ALWAYS

----------


## DDT

> What about puddles in the streets when you were drunk?

 Damn close!! Puddles have occasionally looked good to me.
 But I have actually been so thirsty that I was contemplating  drinking out of a dirt tank with a dead cow in it. My friend drank out of it  and did not get sick, though. Another time, I remember drinking out of a creek and then I walked up stream a few yards and found a dead sheep in it. I think my stomach is immune from most bugs, now.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> But I have actually been so thirsty that I was contemplating  drinking out of a dirt tank with a dead cow in it. My friend drank out of it  and did not get sick, though. Another time, I remember drinking out of a creek and then I walked up stream a few yards and found a dead sheep in it. I think my stomach is immune from most bugs, now.

 Wow! I believe you could die from it. With all that ptomaine and other nasty stuff in carrion bodies.

----------


## Lampada

> ..., I remember drinking out of a creek ...

 На Кольском полуострове в водном походе мы пили, просто зачерпывая кружкой воду за бортом лодки.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by DDT  ..., I remember drinking out of a creek ...   На Кольском полуострове в водном походе мы пили, просто зачерпывая кружкой воду за бортом лодки.

 А мёртвые овцы там вокруг не плавали?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by DDT  ..., I remember drinking out of a creek ...   На Кольском полуострове в водном походе мы пили, просто зачерпывая кружкой воду за бортом лодки.   А мёртвые овцы там вокруг не плавали?

 Овец не было, но сёмги было много.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> На Кольском полуострове в водном походе мы пили, просто зачерпывая кружкой воду за бортом лодки.

 Сушняк был?  :: )

----------


## gRomoZeka

> (Edited out. L.)

 Another moronic remark. Мне вот интересно, ты и вправду думаешь, что что-то смешное сказал?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  (Edited out. L.)    Another moronic remark. Мне вот интересно, ты и вправду думаешь, что что-то смешное сказал?

 _Думать? Пусть лошадь думает, у неё голова большая._ 
Правда, charlestonian?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  На Кольском полуострове в водном походе мы пили, просто зачерпывая кружкой воду за бортом лодки.   Сушняк был? )

 Наверное, не знаю, что теперь "сушняк".   Как я понимаю, это сухие дрова для костра.  Было навалом, и сушить одёжку делали костры до неба.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Наверное, не знаю, что теперь "сушняк".   Как я понимаю, это сухие дрова для костра.  Было навалом, и сушить одёжку делали костры до неба.

 "Сушняк" - это когда утром с похмелья очень пить хочется.  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Наверное, не знаю, что теперь "сушняк".   Как я понимаю, это сухие дрова для костра.  Было навалом, и сушить одёжку делали костры до неба.   "Сушняк" - это когда утром с похмелья очень пить хочется.

 Who is stupid now?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Нашёл к чему подкапываться.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Нашёл к чему подкапываться.

 А я вообще не поняла, о чем он. Я пояснила Лампаде, что имел в виду *Mikhail_S*:  

> Сушняк был? )

 Или я не догоняю какой-то тонкий юмор? Типа Лампада знала, но пошутила? Ну, бывает. Я человек доверчивый.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Нашёл к чему подкапываться.   А я вообще не поняла, о чем он. Я пояснила Лампаде, что имел в виду *Mikhail_S*:       Originally Posted by Mikhail_S  Сушняк был? )   Или я не догоняю какой-то тонкий юмор? Типа Лампада знала, но пошутила? Ну, бывает. Я человек доверчивый.

 Я не знала на полном серьёзе.  Ничего странного в этом не вижу. Очевидно, что слово _сушняк_ в значении "жажда с похмелья" начало употребляться уже после моего отъезда из СССР.    ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Очевидно, что слово _сушняк_ в значении "жажда с похмелья" начало употребляться уже после моего отъезда из СССР.

 Ну, на самом деле не всегда "с похмелья". Иногда так говорят, когда просто сильно (долго, часто, etc.  :: ) мучает жажда. 
Но думаю, в предыдущем посте имелся в виду именно ТОТ сушняк. У нас эта фраза ("Что, сушняк?") вообще обычная шуточка, стоит с утра купить бутылочку минеральной воды, как кто-нибудь на работе обязательно подколет. Или у меня коллеги такие?...  ::

----------


## Ramil

В пьянстве замечен не был, но по утрам жадно пил холодную воду...

----------


## Оля

> В пьянстве замечен не был, но по утрам жадно пил холодную воду...

 Я _то же самое_ хотела написать!...   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Ramil  В пьянстве замечен не был, но по утрам жадно пил холодную воду...   Я _то же самое_ хотела написать!...

 Так было:  "...но по утрам жадно пьёт сырую воду."   ::

----------


## Basil77

> В пьянстве замечен не был, но по утрам жадно пил холодную воду...

 В оригинале "сырую".   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Ramil  В пьянстве замечен не был, но по утрам жадно пил холодную воду...   В оригинале "сырую".

 И точно!

----------


## Оля

А я слышала именно тот вариант, который написал Рамиль. А оригинал - это что? Откуда это?

----------


## BappaBa

> А я слышала именно тот вариант, который написал Рамиль. А оригинал - это что? Откуда это?

 Кажется, это Жванецкий.

----------


## Оля

> Кажется, это Жванецкий.

 Да, его стиль.   ::   
Сейчас представила, как он это говорит в своей неповторимой манере - и пришла уверенность, что это ТОЧНО он!   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Очевидно, что слово _сушняк_ в значении "жажда с похмелья" начало употребляться уже после моего отъезда из СССР.      Ну, на самом деле не всегда "с похмелья". Иногда так говорят, когда просто сильно (долго, часто, etc. ) мучает жажда. 
> Но думаю, в предыдущем посте имелся в виду именно ТОТ сушняк. У нас эта фраза ("Что, сушняк?") вообще обычная шуточка, стоит с утра купить бутылочку минеральной воды, как кто-нибудь на работе обязательно подколет. Или у меня коллеги такие?...

 Нет, не только у тебя они такие )))
На самом деле я слышала, чтобы это слово употребляли когда просто пить хочется, не с похмелья. Если скажешь, что у тебя сушняк, обязательно кто-то подумает, что по той самой причине.

----------


## Rtyom

Мне знакомы все употребления этого выражения. По крайней мере, перечисленные здесь.

----------


## Zaya

Значит, меня окружает много людей, которые привыкли во всём что-то плохое видеть))

----------

